# Spam motorola social networks!



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe it wont do anything but ive hit them up twice on facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/motorola?sk=wall&filter=1

Unlock our bootloaders!! Grrr!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol its looks like their facebook is pretty spammed with this as is... but everyone counts!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

They selectively reply to comments and by selectively I mean ignore the comments that really matter.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Moto Europe gave their users an update on the status, keep going


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Dont take this as insider info or anything but i have reason to think the situation may change soon. I talked to an unnamed source on their forums via pms and he said things may be changing because of this. But who knows it could all be bs. Lets face it though...samsung and htc both have unlocked bootloaders and that leaves just motorola and.....that other company....umm.. oh! Lg. Thats right, they are so forgettable sometimes lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Dont take this as insider info or anything but i have reason to think the situation may change soon. I talked to an unnamed source on their forums via pms and he said things may be changing because of this. But who knows it could all be bs. Lets face it though...samsung and htc both have unlocked bootloaders and that leaves just motorola and.....that other company....umm.. oh! Lg. Thats right, they are so forgettable sometimes lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


You sound pretty credible, I'll take your word for it.

:|


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

We will see. I could be completely wrong but I think HTC unlocking their bootloaders will have a bigger effect on the industry than most think. I wouldnt be suprised if when they drop ics on bionic and razr they give us a tool to unlock. Or... they could be total a holes and not lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

You know.. keeping up with the jones.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

There is a pretty big backlash happening on motorolas facebook. 18 of last 20 commnets have been angry bootloader ones. Join the fun today and lets make this happen!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> There is a pretty big backlash happening on motorolas facebook. 18 of last 20 commnets have been angry bootloader ones. Join the fun today and lets make this happen!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I posted like 10-15 last night


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

Inb4 they release the Droid RAZR Maxx with the unlocked bootloader first







.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Been doing it for days on both their twitter and facebook. NOT A SINGLE RESPONSE FROM MOTO. I am not surprised


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Me too! Nodda.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

